# مجموعة Petroleum Handbook لمهندسي البترول



## jouini87 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*

General Engineering vol1*
 
















حجم الكتاب 20.9 ميجا ويحتوي على 871 صفحة









*

أتمنى أن ينال أعجابكم و رضاكم 
*


----------



## jouini87 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*
Drilling Engineering Vol 2*
 
















حجم الكتاب 44 ميجا ويحتوي على 770 صفحة


----------



## jouini87 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*
Facilities and Construction Engineering Vol 3*
 
















حجم الكتاب 44 ميجا ويحتوي على 770 صفحة


----------



## jouini87 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*
Emerging and Peripheral Technologies Vol 6*
 
















حجم الكتاب 38 ميجا ويحتوي على 629 صفحة


----------



## jouini87 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*Petroleum Engineering Handbook Vol IV
Production Operations Engineering














Date de publication :  *2007*
Editeur(s) : *Society of Petroleum Engineers*
Nombre de pages : *908* 





Format : PDF ..
Langue : َEnglish






Découper avec: WinRar
Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichier
Taille des fichiers: 38Mo
Taille totale: 38Mo






*http://rapidshare.com/files/264889997/PEHB4smsgPG.rar
*
 Mot de passe:** aucun*​


----------



## jouini87 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*Petroleum Engineering Handbook Vol V
Reservoir Engineering and Petrophysics














Date de publication :  *2007*
Editeur(s) : *Society of Petroleum Engineers*
Nombre de pages : *1659* 





Format : PDF ..
Langue : َEnglish






Découper avec: WinRar
Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichier
Taille des fichiers: 99Mo
Taille totale: 99Mo






*http://rapidshare.com/files/264900945/PEHB5smsgPG.rar
*
 Mot de passe:** aucun*​


----------



## jouini87 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*Petroleum Engineering Handbook Vol VII
Indexes and Standards






**





Date de publication :  *2007*
Editeur(s) : *Society of Petroleum Engineers*
Nombre de pages : *175* 





Format : PDF ..
Langue : َEnglish






Découper avec: WinRar
Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichier
Taille des fichiers: 5Mo
Taille totale: 5Mo






*http://rapidshare.com/files/264924856/PetEengHB7gPG.rar
*
 Mot de passe:** aucun*​


----------



## jouini87 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

Petroleum Engineering Handbook Vol VII

http://rapidshare.com/files/264924856/PetEengHB7gPG.rar​Petroleum Engineering Handbook Vol V

http://rapidshare.com/files/264900945/PEHB5smsgPG.rar​ try also this two


----------



## belkheir (25 أكتوبر 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmerci


----------



## jouini87 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

de rien mon frère


----------

